# أرجوكى لا تأخذى هذا العريس



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*بناتنا الأعزاء اللائى هُنَ على وجه زواج ...*
*أحترسى** من هذا الرجل وفكرى *
*فقد يكون ( عريثاً مناثباً ) للوهلة الأولى ...*
*ولكن ياطامتك الكبرى ما لم تحترسى وتحتذرى *
*الآن إليكى آنستى الكتالوج ( المتخثث ) للعريث المصرى المُنتظر*
*ففضلاً رويدكُن قبل القرار*
*وقبل أن تقعى فى محاذير الأختيار *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبى ممثل مسرحى*​


*لاشك ان هذا النوع من الرجال (قد) تلهث ورائه نساء كثيرات *
*دعونا نرى مميزات هذا العريس اللقطة على حد زعم بعضهن :*
*الشهرة الواسعة وقد قيل الصيت ولا الغنى ..وهذه الشهرة لها فوائدها *
*كما أن دخل العريس ربما يصل الى أرقام فلكية ولكن المميزات الأخرى تتجلى أكثر فى البيت اذا ان هذا النوع من العرسان *
*وبسبب مهنته فهو غير متواجد فى البيت ليلا ..*
*مما يعطيكى الفرصة للنوم مبكرا أو السهر ع التلفزيون أو النت وهذا يعنى"حرية" واسعة "بلا حدود" *
*بالأضافة الى انفرادك تماما بالسرير بلا منازع ..*
*كما أن نفس العريس ستجيدنه نائما طوال النهار *
*وهذا يعنى أن أعمال المنزل ستقومين بها دون أدنى أزعاج *
*أو دون سماع تلك التعليقات السخيفة من الرجال العاديين حال تواجدهم بالمنازل صباحا ..*

*( حاجة تزهق وتقرف ...صح ؟ ) *

*ولكن عيوب هذا العريس *
*هو أنه سيضطر ( وبحكم عمله ) أن يعيد على مسامعك نفس الجملة كل يوم وكل لحظة بلا ملل أو كلل ...*
*مثلا اذا صحى من النوم وهو متكدر ( دائما سيكون متكدر المزاج وعصبى ) ستسمعين جملة :*
*( هتطفحينا أية النهاردة ) ..*
*وهو لايقصد أى أهانة بل هى نفس الجملة التى يرددها منذ سبع سنوات على خشبة المسرح مع زوجته الأفتراضية بالرواية ...*

*(أنا مش قلت ميت مرة الهباب ده مايتشالش من مكانه ) ...*
*ولا تسألى ما هو هذا " الهباب " إذ لايوجد هباب ولاغيره *
*إن هى إلا جملة حوارية أخرى من نص متردد على مدار سبع سنوات عجاف ...*
*فيجب ان تعتادى على جمله المتكررة *

*كما انه لا يوجد فرصة للأنجاب مع هذا الزوج اذ يقضى الليل كله فى المسرح وبالنهار نايم ...*
*هيخلف أمتى ان شاء الله ؟*

*سيدة تزوجت مثل هذا الرجل ولكنها طلبت الطلاق يوم الصباحية .*
*وعندها حق *

*اذ فوجئ بها ليلة الدُخلة تفتش تحت سريرها بحثاً عن ( الملقن ) ...(!!!)*
*ولما لم تجده طلبت منه أنه ( يعمل بروفة ) قبل " أعتلاء" خشبة حياتها ...*
*وللأسف الشديد كان العريس يؤدى وعلى مدار سبع سنوات كاملة دور رجل عاجز قعيد ...*
*فكانت النتيجة أنه لم يتبق لها دوراً كى يؤديه معها ....*
*فنام فى ليلة لا ينام فيها الا كل جبان (!!)*

*والى العريث القادم ...إن شاء الله *​ 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبى دكتور ...*​


*لول ...*
*بالطبع عريس لقطة وعنده السبعة عين كما يقولون فى الأمثال ...*
*عزبة – عيادة – عمارة – عربية – عروسة – عقد تايم شير فى شرم أو الغردقة *
*– عقدة من الثانوية العامة إن شاء الله ...*

*وهى مربط الفرس عند هذا العريس لأنه أعتاد على الحصول على نسبة 99.999%.. بخلاف " تحسين المجموع "*
*وهذه النسبة سيطالبك بها دوماً فى أى منحى من مناحى الحياة ..فلابد أن تكونى جاهزة ومستعدة دائما لهذه العقدة *
*لو طبختى هسيألك فين السلاطة ؟ *
*لو عملتيها هو مافيش طحينة ؟ ...*
*ولو حطتيها ...*
*فين الجرجير ؟!..*

*قلت ميت مرة لازم "تحللى" لنا شوية خيار وتحطيهم جنب الأكل ... *
*مافيش مرواح عند أمك النهاردة ؟ ..*
*قولى ( آآآآه ) وبس .. وما ( تكحيش ) معاه*
*فلذا عروستنا الجميلة مش عايزينك تاخدى الأمور ( بحساسية ) على صدرك *
*مهما كانت كلماته قاسية و فى ( العضل ) فيجب ألا تسبب لك أى ( أحتقان ) فى مشاعرك ..*
*نضف الى ذلك ان فترة الدراسة التى طالت به لسبع سنوات كفيلة بزرع الملل داخل أى نفس بشرية .. *
*لاحظى أيضاً أنه لم ينجح فى أى مادة ( بمجهوده الشخصى ) بل "بمساعدات خارجية " *
*ودروس خصوصية و "كورسات " فهل هناك من تتوقع ألا يلجأ اليها فى مشوار حياته الزوجية ؟! ...*

*بالطبع لا ...*
*فهو دائماً سيكون معكى زى " الفُل " ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*العريث القادم ...هدية*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الدكاترة مش كده:w00t: هرام :t17: بس متابعة :new4:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*طب كدة نعنس بكرامتنا ولا ايه ؟؟

مستنية انا الهدية 

مبدع كالعادة يا عوبد*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبى سواق ميكروباص*​


*لاشك ان هذ الرجل يتحلى بكل صفات الرجولة *
*فهو شهم...ابن بلد ..جدع ..صرييف ...*
*يحب اهل بيته ويخاف عليهم ويغار غيرة شديدة ...*

*ولكن مع الأسف هذا النوع من العرسان بجانب مميزاته فهو له عيوبه أيضاً ..*
*ا**ذ ان "منهادة" الزبائن طيلة اليوم وتملق ضباط الكمين وسداد فِردة البلطجية تستهلك أعصابه طيلة النهار ..*
*كما أن ليس له محل عمل معروف فقد يبدا عمله فى موقف عبود وينتهى به المطاف عند العاشر ...*
*وعندما يعود الى المنزل ليلاً تجده الزوجة عبارة عن جثة تتوق الى السرير من أجل الخلود الى النوم ...*

*ولكن مميزات هذا الرجل أنه يتيح أكبر مساحة ممكنة من سرير الزوجية لزوجته التى تشاركه فيه ...*

*اذ دائما ما ينام على حرف السرير وذراعه الأيسر الى خارجه (!!) ...*

*ولكنه زوج مزعج جداً ...*
*فدائما ما ستسمعين " سرينة زوره " طوال فترة تواجده فى " شارع " الزوجية ..*
*ولو صادف أن مر من أمامك سيبوخك قائلاً ما توسعى مش شايفانى مدى أشارة ...*

*ونلاحظ أنه دائما ما سيسير ( عكس ) أتجاه حياتك *
*فمثلاً اذا أردتى الذهاب الى السينما سيأخذك على محل فول وطعمية الشبراوى ..*
*واذا طلبتى منه الذهاب الى أمك ..فسيتجج بأنه راكن ( صف تانى ) ولا يجوز له تحميل هذه الزيارة *

*ومع هذا الزوج فرصة الأنجاب شبه معدومة خاصة فى الثلاث سنوات الأولى من الزواج ..*
*اذ بمجرد أقتراب الزوجة منه سينهرها قائلاً : *
*نامى ياولية العربية عليها أقساط ..:flowers:*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش عايزة من ده يا حزومبل مش عايزة من ده

اهو ده اللي هيقدر يكأبني من كلمة واحدة

يا نهار ملحوس يا عبود 

ده الموضوع طلع صعب اوووووووي

على راي شقاوة احنا كدة هنعنس 

يلا ربنا يستر علينا

هههههههههه

موضوع بجد ذي العسل 
كالعادة طبعا 

و انا متابعة بقية العرسان ​*


----------



## white.angel (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*دة انت غلبتنى يا راااااااااااااااااجل ... وانا اللى كنت فكرانى مُعقده D:*
*بس لو سمعنا كلامك هنبووووور .... ونفضل على قلبك هنا نطلع عينك ..*

*فكر تانى والحق نفسك D:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
كالعاده من غير كلام تحففففه قلمك
استاذ عبود 

انا خلاص اتعقدت من الزواج مش عايزه بأمانه ماعايزه اتجوز ههههههه



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*جرى اية يابنات فية أية بث ؟؟*
*م العرثان زى الفل أهية*
*مش بيعجبكم العجب انتم ؟؟؟*
*باقى العرثان نازلين بكرة ان شاء الله فى الطرحة الجديدة*


----------



## Samir poet (24 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حبيبى ممثل مسرحى*​
> 
> 
> *لاشك ان هذا النوع من الرجال (قد) تلهث ورائه نساء كثيرات *
> ...


ما بلاش تيجى على الجرح
شكلك عارف كل شى عنى
لانى ممثل مسرحى فى كنيستى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

انا بئى اصحاب الوظائف مش في دماغي خالص
قولي ايه عيوب رجل الاعمال.. غير انه نصاب ههههه


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا بئى اصحاب الوظائف مش في دماغي خالص
> قولي ايه عيوب رجل الاعمال.. غير انه نصاب ههههه


هههههه
بس على فكرة هقولك
كلنا مليانين عيوب
مفيش بنى ادم
كامل سؤ ادم او حؤا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع حلو أوى 
ههههههههههه
يا جماعة فين التقييمات 
عايزين الموضوع يبقى فوق مش تحت

التقييمات فى أول مشاركة مش فى النص


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

أفكار جميله جدها شكراا


----------



## girgis2 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*
كدة برضة يا أستاذ عبود

تشركنا كلنا خالص كدة أمام أخواتنا العدوات البعيدات

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أكتوبر 2012)

صديقى الاستاذ/ عبود
عند حضرتك اخطاء املائية  خطيرة جدا
عريث-------عريس
مناثبا-----مناسبا
منخثث--- متخصص


----------



## jajageorge (25 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيبى عبود من انت!؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*
​
*وإحنآ كنآ نآقصين كلآكيع *

بس آلمهم ركز على رجآل آلأعمآل على رأى هيفآء
أهو ننفد بحآجة مآ دآم كلهم عيوب :spor2:

*
.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صديقى الاستاذ/ عبود
> عند حضرتك اخطاء املائية  خطيرة جدا
> عريث-------عريس
> مناثبا-----مناسبا
> منخثث--- متخصص



هو قاصد على فكرة ..............هزار يعنى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا شايفة إن عبود ما دخلش من إمبارح 
شكلة مشغول بالخروف أو يمكن العجل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبى محامى*​


*أووووف ..عينة من الأزواج لاتُطاق ولا تُحتمل ...*
*بالرغم من ان دخله قد يكون مرتفعاً وبالرغم من ذاك البريق الذى قد يحيط بمهنته ويلقى الرعب لدى الجيران *
*إلا ان الزوجة لا يجب ان يطمئن بالها الى نواياه ..*
*فهو دائماً مراوغ ...*
*فلا تتعبى نفسك فى البحث عن " حيثيات " تأخره فى الرجوع الى المنزل متأخراً ...*
*" فترافُع " هذا الرجل عن نفسه وش الفجر كفيلاً بأن يخرجك من " ملابساتك "..*

*لاحظى دائماً أن فى بعض الأحيان ستكون حياتك عرضة " للتأجيل " *
*و أحياناً سيبدو انه زوج بخيل وهذا خطأ تقع فيه معظم الزوجات ...*
*فعلى سبيل المثال :*
*لو طلبتى منه شراء فستان فأنه سيطلب منك " أجل للأطلاع " على ميزانية البيت ...*

*نضف الى هذا أنه من الممكن أن " يطعن " مشاعرك فى قسوة ..*
*علاوة على "جحد " أى مجهود مبذول منك تجهاه..فهو لايقصد أبداً ..الا ان المهنة تحكم ..*
*وقد " تحبس" الزوجة أنفاسها عندما يرتفع صوت زوجها فى البيت مطالباً أياها " بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة " على الشغالة *
*لأنها غابت فى السوق طويلاً ولم تقدم أى " دليل عذر " لهذا الغياب *

*فرصة الأنجاب مع هذا الزوج مرتفعة للغاية ..*
*أذ دائماً ما سيلجأ الى " الأستئناف " *
*بعد " جلستكم " الأولى ...:cry2:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> حبيبى عبود من انت!؟


*عبود عبده عبود .....إن شاء الله *


----------



## jajageorge (25 أكتوبر 2012)

فرصة الأنجاب مع هذا الزوج مرتفعة للغاية ..
أذ دائماً ما سيلجأ الى " الأستئناف " 
بعد " جلستكم " الأولى ... مين يشهد للعروسة قصدى العريس انت متحيز للمحاميين ياعبد هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حبيبى محامى*​
> 
> 
> *أووووف ..عينة من الأزواج لاتُطاق ولا تُحتمل ...*
> *فهو دائماً مراوغ ... ...:cry2:*



*و شهد شاهد من أهلها:smile01:smile01 *

*قولتش حاجة انا من عندى :yahoo:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا قاعده اهو مستنيه اشوف عريثي جزار يمكن يكون فيه الرمق

ولا اقولك
انا هعنس اشرفلي من وجع الراس ده
*


----------



## white.angel (25 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حبيبى محامى*​ *أووووف ..عينة من الأزواج لاتُطاق ولا تُحتمل ...*


*لازم نسمع كلامك يا متر :yahoo:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> فرصة الأنجاب مع هذا الزوج مرتفعة للغاية ..
> أذ دائماً ما سيلجأ الى " الأستئناف "
> بعد " جلستكم " الأولى ... مين يشهد للعروسة قصدى العريس انت متحيز للمحاميين ياعبد هههههه


*باقولك عينة لا تُطااااااااااااق ......:kap:*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و شهد شاهد من أهلها:smile01:smile01 *
> 
> *قولتش حاجة انا من عندى :yahoo:*



*بلاش منه وانتى الخسرانة ...:yahoo:*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا قاعده اهو مستنيه اشوف عريثي جزار يمكن يكون فيه الرمق*
> 
> *ولا اقولك*
> *انا هعنس اشرفلي من وجع الراس ده*


* جزاااار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*منشوف لك بعد العيد ان شاء الله لأنهم كلهم ايديهم مش فاضية دلوقتى *



white.angel قال:


> *لازم نسمع كلامك يا متر :yahoo:*​


*انتى ع الأخص ....مالكيش دعوة بالموضوع دة*
*عندك ( باثم ) نقاوة أيدى ....:yahoo:*


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

انا ممثل مسرحى استاز عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انا ممثل مسرحى استاز عبود


*بجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*دة انت اول عريس بقى *


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *دة انت اول عريس بقى *


*
ما بلاش تيجى على الجرح
شكلك عارف كل شى عنى
لانى ممثل مسرحى فى كنيستى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

لما نشوف لما يجيى علينا الدور ....... ربنا يسترنا وما يفضحنا *


----------



## +sano+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه جامد جدا يا استاذ عبود انا مستنى بقى شعبه المهندسين الغلابه 
متاااااااااااااااابع ​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جاتهم خيبه كلهممممممممم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*حرام عليك يا عوووووووووبد
هتقطع أرزقنا ليه بس
خلينا نتدبس ونطلع عينيهم
خليك محضر خير يا شيخ والنبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جاتهم خيبه كلهممممممممم




*أستلم يا عوووووووووبد
وكلهم كمان :smil8:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2012)

متابعا يا عبود... 
  مسخره بجد وقعت التليفون فى الرمله من كتر الضحك هههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لما نشوف لما يجيى علينا الدور ....... ربنا يسترنا وما يفضح


*لا تخاف يا أبى هو لا يعرف أنك كنت مهندس قبل ذلك:new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لما نشوف لما يجيى علينا الدور ....... ربنا يسترنا وما يفضحنا *


* باحاول أبتعد قدر الأمكان ...*
*لكن ما باليد حيلة ...*


+sano+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه جامد جدا يا استاذ عبود انا مستنى بقى شعبه المهندسين الغلابه ​
> متاااااااااااااااابع ​


 *عيوونى جارى تحضير كافة التخصصات الهندسية* 


lo siento_mucho قال:


> جاتهم خيبه كلهممممممممم


*ربما تاتى الخيبة من جهة العروسة لا من العريس :bomb:*


MIKEL MIK قال:


> *أستلم يا عوووووووووبد​*​​​
> 
> *وكلهم كمان :smil8:*​



*ماسمعتش عن المثل القائل *
*يتمنعنَ وهُنَ العايزات ؟؟* :mus13:


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعا يا عبود...
> مسخره بجد وقعت *التليفون فى الرمله* من كتر الضحك هههههههههههههه


*هبعت لك محمد رشدى يدور عليك ويغنى لك ع الرملة :new6:*



بايبل333 قال:


> *لا تخاف يا أبى هو لا يعرف أنك كنت مهندس قبل ذلك:new6:*


 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لا عارف طبعا ودة سر انى خليته فى الآخر :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*نأتى لصنف آخر من العرسان ...الا وهو طائفة " المهندسين "*
*وحقيقة أنا وقعت فى حيص بيص ..إذ أن عدد المهندسين فى منتدانا لاباس بهم*
*وكلهم أحبائى وأصدقائى ومنهم أساتذتى أيضاً ...*
*علاوة على تعدد تخصصات هذه المهنة والتى لا ينفع معها وصف عريس محدد دون أن ننوه عن تخصصه ...*
*وإذا نظرنا الى مبنى الأذاعة والتلفزيون بماسبيرو الذى تفنن فى وضع تخصصات هندسية لا حصر لها *
*الأمر الذى جعلنى أقف مثل الأبلة الذى لا يفقه فى عالم " الهندزة " شيئاً*
*فـ بالنظر الى الأسماء فى أى عمل درامى ستجد التخصصات التالية :*
*مهندس أضاءة – مهندس كهرباء ( !!!! ) – مهندس ديكور – مهندس ميكروويف – مهندس وحدة – مهندس كاميرا – *
*م**هندس شاريوه – مهندس كرين – مهنس سيناريو ..!!!*

*ويزداد الأمر صعوبة عندما ينقل لنا التلفزيون مبارة كرة قدم *
*فيضيف لنا مهن هندسية لم نسمع عنها البتة مثل :*
*مهندس " الشبكة " - مهنس نجارة – مهندس مرمى – مهندس عارضة – مهندس قائم - مهندس نجيلة ....*
*وأخيراً ...**مهندس " سنتر " ...!!!!*

*ماعلينا من ماسبيرو وأهل ماسبيرو وأهل الفنون الكروية*
*وتعالوا بنا لنرى ( بعض ) التخصصات الهندسية العرسانية *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبى مهندس " كهرباء "*​



*"سلوك" هذا العريس يُعتبر مثالياً إلا أن يعيبه عدم الأستقرار على وتيرة واحدة ...*
*فتارة يكون " منتظم " المثالية وتارة أخرى " متردد " *
*ولكن يميزه أنه دائماً ما سيَبذُل " جُهد عالى " فى سبيل إسعاد الزوجة*
*ويجب ان تكونى يقظة وحذرة فى مراعاة شعور مثل هذا العريس*

*فعلى سبيل المثال لاتطلبى منه قضاء شهر العسل فى أى مدينة ساحلية نظراً لكراهيته الشديدة " للماء " ..*
*دائماً " أعزلى " مشاوير والدتك عن " لفة " حياته فلا تطلبى منه " توصيلات " أضافية *
*لأن هذا سيؤثر على " عداد " قدراته وسيضع مزيداً من " الأحمال " عليه .. *
*كما نحذرك أيضاً وبشدة من أستعمال الشموع أثناء تواجده ..خاصة فى غرفة النوم ...*
*لأن هذا يُعد تلميحاً سيئاً عليه بأنه " قاطع " منك ..!!!!*

*هذا العريس على الأخص دوناً عن باقى العرسان الذى يمتاز بتفهمه لمشاعر الزوجة بسهولة*
*إذ أن بعض العرسان قلما ينتبهون الى تلك الأعذار الشرعية التى تنتابها من حين لاخر*
*وهو الوحيد** الذى يتقبل من زوجته بصدر رحب وتلقائية هذه " الجملة الإعتذارية " الشهيرة بين المتزوجين : *

*معلش يا حبيبى مش هينفع ...*
*فيشد العريس " الفيشة " ..... و....*
*خ خ خ خ خ خ ..!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبى مهندس " ميكانيكى "*​


*عيبه الوحيد أنك هتتجوزى العريس دة على " ضُرة " ..*
*نظراً لعشقه الشديد وولعه بالـ " ماكينات " والتى تُختصر رجالياً بلفظة " مكن " ..!! *
*فحب المكن فى حياة هذا الرجل تسيطر عليه وتقوده وتخلق له " لازمة " مهنية من الصعب التخلى عنها ..*
*مثلاً ...بمجرد دخوله الى المنزل ودون أن يمد يده .. سيقترب برأسه منك ويبدأ فى " فحص " رقبتك من الجهتين ...*
*ثم ينظر الى صدرك باهتمام وينظر الى ظهرك ( مش قصده حاجة ) لأنه تعود على هذه الطريقة فى حياته المهنية فى فحص أى " ماكنة " تقع تحت أيديه *
*ولا تسيئى الظن به اذا ما انبطح أرضاً أسفل منك ..!!!*
*فننصحك دائماً بأستخدام البنطلونات داخل البيت اذا كنتى من النوع الخجول ...*

*هذا الصنف من الرجال لا يأكل طعامه الا " بالزيت " ...وتعليقاته قد تتسم بشئ من الفظاظة ( نظراً لطبيعة عمله ) ..*
*فمثلا ستجدينه يبدى ملاحظاته فى حالة أزدياد وزنك فيقول :*
*حبيبتى انتى مش شايفة أن " البساتم " عندك وسعت ؟*
*وأنك لازم تروحى " للخراط " ؟...!!!!!!!*

*ومن المؤكد أن لديه رغبة شديدة فى أدخال السعادة عليكى بخروجة أوفسحة حلوة ..الا أنه سيخونه التعبير والألفاظ قائلاً :*
*حبيبتى عايزين نعمل " عَمْرْة " لحياتنا ...اية رأيك أخدك " لفة " ألينك شوية ؟ *

*أما عروستنا الجميلة فقد فوجئت بعريسها ليلة الدخلة وقد*
*أتى بكرتونة ثم طرحها ارضاً ونام على ظهره وقذف بنفسه الى أسفل السرير ...!!!!*
*وقبل أن تفيق هى من دهشتها فوجئت بيده تبرز من أسفل السرير وهو يقول :*

*ناولينى " مفتاح عشرة "** ...!!!!*

:new6:
:new6::new6:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههه ده انت مشكله 
 كده وقفت سوق العرسان
مبروك عليكم العنوسه يا بنات
والسبب عبود


----------

